# Elbow Baldness



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They all do that, it's from laying on them. All mine have bare spots on their elbows.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought I was being a bad mom since he doesn't have a padded bed in his crate (he chews them up) and that I should rush out and buy one. So is there anything that we can do or is it just Golden nature?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine are getting them too. I feel bad because I know it's from laying on the hard floor, but they don't want to lay on soft things most of the time. I think the floor is cooler even with the air conditioner on. Oh well. Elephant skin elbows it is.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep...bald to elephant skin is the normal progression for a large dog's elbows.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's perfectly normal. It is just callouses. There isn't much you can do to prevent them. Giving them the option of soft places to sleep is fine, some will take it and some wont. But even then, most large dogs still develop them over time.


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

Should you be using a cream or an ointment on this?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Same here, I'm glad you posted this. Sienna's even look like scrapes and then heal over. We have to leave her in her crate (during the day) with no soft bed because she shreds them too!

She was getting something on her leg and I eventually took her to the vet and asked about the elbow area too- I was told it was common. Wish there was something I could do about it- it doesn't look like it feels good.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I noticed the same thing in Allee after I was out of town for 2 weeks and a family member was watching her. I wondered what they did to her. At her next vet appointment we pointed in out and the vet said it's completely normal and added that if you watch a dog lie down in slow motion that that spot is the first to hit the ground. It happened at the families house for us because they have a big cement porch she would lie on to cool off. We've just got grass at our place.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

lacy_amy said:


> Should you be using a cream or an ointment on this?


No. It isn't painful and doesn't require any treatment.


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

My 7 year old golden has never had callouses.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmmmm I wonder if it's something that is genetic? Amber is 16 months old now and lays on patio tiles outside, hardwood floors inside most of the time downstairs, and bathroom tiles most of the night since it's cooler for her to lay on and she doesn't have even a hint of of this issue. I've seen alot of retrievers in general have this but have also seen alot that do not have it as well so I'm just curious if indeed it's all enviromental or if it's some enviroment and more genetic. I'd love to find out more about it after hearing how many folks pups have this.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to know what you conformation show owners do to prevent this? I am planning on showing again after 20 years and could use some secret tips.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

AmbersDad said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if it's something that is genetic? Amber is 16 months old now and lays on patio tiles outside, hardwood floors inside most of the time downstairs, and bathroom tiles most of the night since it's cooler for her to lay on and she doesn't have even a hint of of this issue. I've seen alot of retrievers in general have this but have also seen alot that do not have it as well so I'm just curious if indeed it's all enviromental or if it's some enviroment and more genetic. I'd love to find out more about it after hearing how many folks pups have this.


I would be more inclined to lean toward thinking it is "how" they lay down. Do they lay on a particular elbow(always on 1 side), switch between elbows, crash down to the floor or gently lie down? Genetics and bald elbows seems a bit of a stretch to me. Thin fur, possibly, but not just elbows.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

I dunno, vets tell me it's normal. Shannon, who had a beautiful show coat, started going bald on her elbows at about age 8; Jake, who was thinner and more athletic, never did, and - so far - Farley hasn't. For the bed-shredders, you might try spraying the bedding with Bitter Apple -- it might work, but there's no guarantee. In the long run, "elephant skin" may be a fact of life.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I just keep them soft with vaseline. THey get time and then some cases they do disappear to reappear later.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I didn't really follow up on this thread but I'm glad everyone else did! I will try the bed with bitter apple spray and also the vaseline on his elbows. We'll see just how beautiful dog elbows can get!!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

My last golden got them as he got older...now I notice Tucker's starting to get them too. I was told it's normal.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

its very normal. Its not genetic. Its how they learned to lay down that causes it. Almost every large dog will get them at some point. It depends on where they plop down. how fast they plop down, and how that part of elbow hits and rubs against the surface.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

try entederm ointment my vet gave it to katie and it works!


----------

